# Kief Cookies!



## mememetee (May 26, 2011)

Well could not get real concensus on how much kief/hash to put into baking or if it had to be heated in oil first or really any good definative info on how much to use so I did one 36 cookie batch with 1 gram of kief, heated to simmer in 1 stick of butter, 1/4lb, for 30 mins then cooked cookies for 13 mins. Seemed not enough. Kept me asleep though. Made second batch with 3.5 grams same recipe but heated on low less than bubbling simmer for one hour. Ate three cookies. Wow! Took 2 hours to peak but then lasted 4 more.. Eyes got so red!!! I don't really think I like the control issues with eating cannabis.. I mean if you smoke it you are there within 15 mins. Lasting about 40mins to 1 and 1/2 hours.. This stoned out 4 to 5 hours and waiting almost 2 to feel it is more like a pill. Seems great for sleeping though and I now know that this product is and will always be a viable medical plant and the bs concerning it not working for what people say it works for is BS!! It helps with so many things and if I can make my own medicine then I have the constitutional right to do so!!! A crime with no victim can't be a crime!!!!!! Lets fix this people!!! Input on my cooking welcome and or others experiances with kief/hash cooking???! Thanks..


----------



## Naminator (May 26, 2011)

The problem with cooking with cannabis is measuring how much to use. The second is how long a dose takes to fuck you up. I have heard 1 lb butter to 4 grams kief in the past though. So you got messed up on roughly .25-.3 grams of kief which seems to be the norm. 

Because everybody has different tolerances measuring the required amount of kief is very hard. I made a firecracker last night with over .5 of a gram of ABV weed in it. Ate half, smoked a bit ate another half. I called bullshit but when I went to sleep I could definitely feel a bit of a buzz. This morning I felt a bit hazy but it went away.

I know people will make cannabutter out of kief, or even throw it right into the mix, but why waste that sweet kief you have?


----------

